# Dog Chow



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't care too much for chows, but that is quite a picture! They must love the snow.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Pretty Chow Chow but they are my very least favorite breed.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Haha! Not a Chow chow though, it's a tibetan mastiff. I believe this is on average one of the most expensive breeds to purchase (from registered breeders) in the world right now! Incredible, powerful dogs that need the right owners as they can be headstrong and people aggressive. They were bred for guard and protection though, so I guess they're just doing their job! Oh and another tidbit, they are a giant breed with relatively low occurances of genetic health issues.

Rebecca


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Neat picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Haha! Not a Chow chow though, it's a tibetan mastiff. I believe this is on average one of the most expensive breeds to purchase (from registered breeders) in the world right now! Incredible, powerful dogs that need the right owners as they can be headstrong and people aggressive. They were bred for guard and protection though, so I guess they're just doing their job! Oh and another tidbit, they are a giant breed with relatively low occurances of genetic health issues.
> 
> Rebecca


Thanks Rebecca... so I googled the dog. Look what they are saying in China:

Some Chinese appear to so angry to the frequent attacks by dogs that they call for shooting dead all large dogs in Chinese cities. But many more echo as one Weibo user pointed out: “It is not the dogs’ fault, but the owners’. They should always keep an eye on their dogs."​
pr


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Haha! Not a Chow chow though, it's a tibetan mastiff. I believe this is on average one of the most expensive breeds to purchase (from registered breeders) in the world right now! Incredible, powerful dogs that need the right owners as they can be headstrong and people aggressive. They were bred for guard and protection though, so I guess they're just doing their job! Oh and another tidbit, they are a giant breed with relatively low occurances of genetic health issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca



Thanks! I thought he looked "wrong" (too big and he head isn't quite right) for a Chow Chow but I had never heard of the Tibetan Mastiff so I went with it. 

I'm going to look more into the breed. Looks like I won't like them anymore then the Chow Chow for the same reason. But they are lovely dogs to look at.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Now I'm going to have to learn all about them! I'm curious how large they can get. That one looks like he could eat a family!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Now I'm going to have to learn all about them! I'm curious how large they can get. That one looks like he could eat a family!



It appears they get as tall as 33" and about 100-160 pounds. 

Use caution if you Google images, there are some graphic pictures mixed in.


----------

